# Ok it's that time of the year again....... to show wood piles/stacks!!



## iceman (Aug 30, 2010)

ok people lets get to posting pics of our pride and joy! (wood stacked or piled... )
my guesstimate is about 11-12 cords in my back yard split and stacked 
..
hopefully this years wood will be drier than lasts so i wont use as much wood.. on average i use about 4 cord... but this is the first year burning something that has been sitting for at least 2 summers or more..


----------



## gzecc (Aug 30, 2010)

Recently cross stacked free cherry.


----------



## iceman (Aug 30, 2010)

the stuff on the right is for 12-13 the left is for 11-12....
the big stuff that is stacked is from a recent scrounge will resplit it smaller later.. maybe
stuff on the left side has been stacked since last summer.. except for the bottom which was overflow from the right side


----------



## iceman (Aug 30, 2010)

this is for this year ... a little pine for the first time!  as well as of course, well oak.. a little over 2 cords


----------



## iceman (Aug 30, 2010)

another 2 cords of mostly oak for this year.....  i thought this stack was gonna fall over but its holding on!


----------



## 70marlin (Aug 30, 2010)

here mine


----------



## jghall (Aug 30, 2010)

Just starting to move a pile up close to the house from the back of the property, with a little help from my ole buddy Blue...


----------



## jghall (Aug 30, 2010)

And Im getting a good start on next years wood as well ;-)


----------



## iceman (Aug 30, 2010)

B savage you sure you got enough land? I get lost looking at you piles! Need a gps!


----------



## Archer39 (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sure where i am going to start on the pile. I have about 2 cords of dead standing oak that was cut in September of 2009 that would be the easiest to get to but i think i am gong to let that go for next year. Then i have 8 cords of ash, maple, walnut and some black gum that was all c/s/s between nov-jan. I am thinking that is going to be my best bet. Then i have another 1.5 cords of red oak that was c/s/s in February. That was green when cut so it will be for 2012-2013 beings that i have about 5 cords of ash to c/s/ between then and now. 






the red oak





I have another 3 cords of popular, maple and hickory that is split but in a big pile awaiting to be stacked once i burn some to make room. That will go along with the red oak for the 2012-2013 season.


----------



## Archer39 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dennis, how high are your stacks approximately? I am looking to stack in the open and i found that anything over 5 foot gets pretty unstable.


----------



## iceman (Aug 30, 2010)

Archer39 said:
			
		

> Not sure where i am going to start on the pile. I have about 2 cords of dead standing oak that was cut in September of 2009 that would be the easiest to get to but i think i am gong to let that go for next year. Then i have 8 cords of ash, maple, walnut and some black gum that was all c/s/s between nov-jan. I am thinking that is going to be my best bet. Then i have another 1.5 cords of red oak that was c/s/s in February. That was green when cut so it will be for 2012-2013 beings that i have about 5 cords of ash to c/s/ between then and now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Simply beautiful!


----------



## Archer39 (Aug 30, 2010)

thank you, but it is not so nice now. It is kinda leaning and the entire back row in the long sections is fallen into the front row.


----------



## iceman (Aug 30, 2010)

Archer39 said:
			
		

> thank you, but it is not so nice now. It is kinda leaning and the entire back row in the long sections is fallen into the front row.




Mine are leaning too.  getting close to burning them so  we will see which.comes first - they fall or see my stove!


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought you would never ask.  I am going to eliminate my ICON this year, this is my seasoned Holtz Hausen of Cherry.  About 5 cords, I am really going to miss seeing it and talking about it.

The second picture is Oak Lane with a Cherry End Cap.  Probably about 4 cords.

Third picture is a mini HH of Ash and Hickory bordered with a wall of Locust, Sassafras, Cherry, Maple, Oak and Beech.

Picture 4 is a PVC Rack with a metal roof close to the house.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is the rest of my hoard.  Still alot of dead stuff in the woods, some is already cut.

The Beech Pile I started on recently.  I hear this stuff is great to burn.

Finally, this pile will go this year, starting to move some now.  Fast seasoning maple and some hot burning locust for when it gets cold.

Watch out Dennis, I am trying to get ahead of you.  I did most of this within the last year, split by hand with a Monster Maul and a Fiskars.  I finally met my match with some really old ELM tree that I think may have injured my elbow.  Heaven forbid I have even considered getting a log splitter. Quads would never forgive me.  I will give it a week and hope it heals up, but it is driving me crazy that I cannot keep adding to the hoard.


----------



## BigV (Aug 30, 2010)

At least two years worth seasoned and ready to burn.
With at least another year waiting to be split!


----------



## smokinj (Aug 30, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> Archer39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## schortie (Aug 30, 2010)

About six cords.


----------



## Todd (Aug 30, 2010)

First shot is for 2010 all Oak, 2nd is for 2011 mostly Oak with some Ash and Honey Locust. The Pile is for 2012 which will be stacked in the shed after I burn the 2010 supply. Last picture is under my porch, got about 1 cord of left over Black Locust, Hackberry and some Oak shorties I had to cut in half that I used for the old fireplace. I think I'll burn the shorties first this Fall. Looks like i have about 10 cords.


----------



## iceman (Aug 31, 2010)

Todd said:
			
		

> First shot is for 2010 all Oak, 2nd is for 2011 mostly Oak with some Ash and Honey Locust. The Pile is for 2012 which will be stacked in the shed after I burn the 2010 supply. Last picture is under my porch, got about 1 cord of left over Black Locust, Hackberry and some Oak shorties I had to cut in half that I used for the old fireplace. I think I'll burn the shorties first this Fall. Looks like i have about 10 cords.







Love that first pic I know u must enjoy it!  So neat I would hate to take from it!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, you guys can stack.  No pride here, but a lot of joy in finally getting solidly ahead.


----------



## Todd (Aug 31, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i like to walk by every day and admire the stacks. It's also a good thing I have that pile on standby to fill the shed back up as soon as possible.


----------



## Ratman (Aug 31, 2010)

2010-2011 just finished


----------



## KYrob (Aug 31, 2010)

Great looking stacks guys.  So perty I would hate to burn it.

Rob


----------



## iceman (Aug 31, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Man, you guys can stack.  No pride here, but a lot of joy in finally getting solidly ahead.






What is the size of that wood in the middle? How many cords looks ten feet high!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 31, 2010)

The pic with the yellow splitter cord hanging down is 10' high, 20' wide and 4 rows of ~18" deep, but only the two back rows are full height.  The roof cantilevers out almost 10' but I'm not using it all.  24-25 cord on hand in all.


----------



## rdust (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty much all of it except for maybe a cord of rounds I have to split.


----------



## lowroadacres (Aug 31, 2010)

The longest pile is Box Elder/Manitoba Maple and the rest is ash.

I just scored another 3/4 to a full cord of ash today.  Crazy thing.... It got delivered when I wasn't even at home! I now have approximately 6 cords C/S/S and seasoned for this winter with another 3 cords cut but not split that will dry quickly because it is Box Elder and about 3 years in the round. Then I have another 5-7 cords in blocks and 4 footers that needs to be C/S/S.

Time to get cutting again and hopefully I will also get some more standing dead Ash soon for insurance in case the winter is colder and longer than usual.


----------



## iceman (Aug 31, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> Pretty much all of it except for maybe a cord of rounds I have to split.






Geez! What's the total? You guys out in the Midwest seem to really like firewood!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 31, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> Geez! What's the total? You guys out in the Midwest seem to really like firewood!



says the guy from mass with 12 cord in his back yard


----------



## rdust (Aug 31, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> Geez! What's the total? You guys out in the Midwest seem to really like firewood!



Not much more than you have, it's about 15-16 cords.


----------



## Got Wood (Aug 31, 2010)

This thread is like porn....

Welcome to my Woodland home to stacks totaling 18 cord waiting to meet their destiny.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 31, 2010)

that reminds me of my office desk


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 31, 2010)

Got Wood said:
			
		

> This thread is like porn....
> 
> Welcome to my Woodland home to stacks totaling 18 cord waiting to meet their destiny.



You could sell tickets to the "Halloween wood maze". Or maybe do tours. "The stack you see on your left was processed for the 2012 burning season this past July".
I tell ya', you could make a fortune. Enough to buy a new saw, anyway.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 31, 2010)

My firewood for this coming winter is already in the new woodshed (WOOHOO!), to the tune of just under 7 cord. Pics have been posted in other threads. I'll dig 'em back out if someone hasn't seen, and would like to.
2011-12 stack is the long one in the back that was finished last July-Aug. (96' x 5' high x roughly 16-17"), and the short row in the front is what I'm working on now for 2012-13. Most is oak, with some maple from the property. No dead or dying Ash around here, that I'm aware of.


----------



## fire_man (Aug 31, 2010)

[quote author="Backwoods Savage" date="1283206269"]There is just a bit over a cord of this stack (cut in 2004) left that will be burned first this heating season.







Hey Dennis:

I can't help but notice you leave your splits much bigger than I do for my Fireview. I think you can get away with it because it has a chance to season so long. Now that I am 3 years ahead maybe I will give bigger splits a try.
I also noticed in the first picture that you at least *store* your splitter in the correct position  :cheese:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 31, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> B savage you sure you got enough land? I get lost looking at you piles! Need a gps!




We keep a map of all the places wood is stacked. We also have backups in case the map gets lost. But then, we could simply go cut more wood too.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 31, 2010)

Archer39 said:
			
		

> Dennis, how high are your stacks approximately? I am looking to stack in the open and i found that anything over 5 foot gets pretty unstable.



I like to stack 4' with the wood. Actually it is over 4' but I like to end up with 4' after shrinkage. That way we very rarely have any wood fall. If any falls it is only because I happened to get sloppy while stacking. But, I really don't remember the last time I had any wood fall over except for a big stack I was making that had not been split yet. It fell when snow and ice melted but it was only a splitting stack so was only good for a few laughs.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 31, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> Watch out Dennis, I am trying to get ahead of you.  I did most of this within the last year, split by hand with a Monster Maul and a Fiskars.  I finally met my match with some really old ELM tree that I think may have injured my elbow.  Heaven forbid I have even considered getting a log splitter. Quads would never forgive me.  I will give it a week and hope it heals up, but it is driving me crazy that I cannot keep adding to the hoard.



That's okay. You can get ahead and you will be that much better off. As for the log splitter, I never thought I'd have one myself. However, after the injury it sort of forced me to get one and then I wondered why I waited so long. It is one of the very best tools I own.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 31, 2010)

fire_man said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 31, 2010)

BigV said:
			
		

> At least two years worth seasoned and ready to burn.
> With at least another year waiting to be split!



So where did you get the pallets? I've got a bunch of blue ones just like the one on the end, with the same stencil painted on them, from work. Heavy duty.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is my load for this year.

http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss120/Rhombus_2009/ZooandPoconos2010001.jpg

And here is my start of 2011-2012. 
http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss120/Rhombus_2009/ZooandPoconos2010099.jpg
http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss120/Rhombus_2009/ZooandPoconos2010101.jpg
What could possibly go wrong with a load of Locust, pop a wheely ?


----------



## stejus (Aug 31, 2010)

9 cords in total

5 cords running east-west (20-24 months seasoned)
4 cords running north-south (9 - 6 months seasoned)


----------



## cptoneleg (Aug 31, 2010)

Iceman you sure have everything covered that will keep a body warm which do you like best Wood? Pellets? N Gas? Elct.? or Oil? Just wondering You are the only person I have ever heard of with that many. Do You Have  an emergency generator?                                                                                                     

           Cpt.   P.S. stay warm


----------



## iceman (Sep 1, 2010)

L





			
				cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Iceman you sure have everything covered that will keep a body warm which do you like best Wood? Pellets? N Gas? Elct.? or Oil? Just wondering You are the only person I have ever heard of with that many. Do You Have  an emergency generator?
> 
> Cpt.   P.S. stay warm







Lol.we hardly lose electricity.... couple hours ever couple years.. so no to gen.. but someday.
To be honest I am starting to like my pellet stove now after 10+ years..... but I don't like buying pellets !  I have found a way for the pellet stove to heat a larger area than what I intended. So that's a plus ..... Nat gas fireplace is nice to click on and let it heat its area ... it runs a. Lot when gas is cheap!  Furnace works the best but I just can't pay the oil guy 2000+ ever year.... I will buy more than the 100 gallons a year when /if it ever goes below $ 1.75 even then $1750 could be to high....  the wood keeps coming so that's what I will continue as my primary... but I am thinking reduce the amount I stack to allow for better air and maybe I won't have to wait so long and possibly use less as the quality will be better.    Problem is will it be ready?   Gotta think that 3 cords with about 2-4 inches in between with sun most of the summer should be ready with 3 summers ?


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 1, 2010)

Iceman thanks for reply just the name then all the heating devices. love the chat on this web eith other woodburners hope to make it throuh this winter after finding out too late what seasonede wood is .                              

           LOL    Cpt


----------



## xman23 (Sep 1, 2010)

The pile drying in the sun is from some trees that came down in those wind storms last spring. I have already stacked this much and and have 3 times this pile to split. Behind that under the tarps is my ready to burn stash. It's about 100' two rows 6' high, all oak. 

Tom


----------



## rdust (Sep 1, 2010)

xman23 said:
			
		

> Behind that under the tarps is my ready to burn stash. It's about 100' two rows 6' high, all oak.
> 
> Tom



I'm curious how long you gave the oak before covering it completely with the tarps?


----------



## xman23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Rdust,
Can't say I pay much attention to the pile dry time before stacking. Sometimes the rounds sit around thru winter before splitting, sometimes the pile sits out thru the winter.  If it goes into the stack a little wet it drys fine. The tarp roof support and angled sides allows great air circulation, with no rain water soaking.  If oak could be to dry, mine maybe,  but it's fine. This spring I had a blow down of 1 huge red oak and 4 maples. It's all rounds and if I get it split and hauled to the cabin I will stack it and tarp it over.  I'm a weekend burner so I'll burn about 20' of the stack. I'm burning 5 year old wood off the other end of the stack.

Tom


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a picture of my fire wood (the orange dead ones), I have yet to cut and stack it, but there is plenty of it (thousands of years worth) and I know exactly where to get it, it's just waiting for me to come and get it.


----------



## GunSeth (Sep 1, 2010)

A shot of the wood stacks after we had a few trees taken down.






Now I've moved all the wood to the processing area and have begun to split some.  So much more to do!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 1, 2010)

Archer39 said:
			
		

> . . .
> the red oak



Is the rope attached to the tree designed to keep that one still-living tree from getting away before you have a chance to take it down?


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 1, 2010)

Some of the wood stacks, we have sugar maple,beech and cherry.




zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 1, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


If you have 3 years for it to dry you don't much have to worry about any space between the rows. It will still dry in that time frame. I've stacked 9 or 10 rows tight together and it is all dry after 3 years.*


----------



## Ratman (Sep 1, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Archer39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mouth is watering just looking at that beech.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, so not the purdiest stacks going, but they seem to be working out for me.  None have fallen over... yet.  
The two far left piles are from trees we had taken down a year ago May, mostly ash and maple.  The rest of the wood in the picture was all scrounged and is made up of maple, cherry, ash, a little bit of elm, and probably a few I'm not 100% sure of.  These stacks are 2-3 piles deep.  To the far right is a pile of stuff that still needs to be c/s/s. 
The other picture of the stacks under the deck are a cord of red and white oak I bought back in March or April because I wasn't sure if I'd be able to find wood for myself through scrounging.  It was cut/split back in January and I was hoping to burn it this year, but after reading how long it takes for oak to dry, I might be leaving most of it sit for awhile, though some of it does seem to be drying nicely.


----------



## Archer39 (Sep 1, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Archer39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, and its doing a good job of it.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 2, 2010)

Love it started to ask about rope string . nice looking Wood.                            

            Cpt


----------



## Bspring (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my work. Not sure how far ahead I am but only taking oak at this point.


----------



## maplewood (Sep 2, 2010)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my fire wood (the orange dead ones), I have yet to cut and stack it, but there is plenty of it (thousands of years worth) and I know exactly where to get it, it's just waiting for me to come and get it.



Ha ha.
+1


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had to drag my lazy butt out and take some pics for this thread, my estimate is about 12 cord tucked away here....


----------



## iceman (Sep 2, 2010)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> I had to drag my lazy butt out and take some pics for this thread, my estimate is about 12 cord tucked away here....





Holy s@&$!  We need a contest on "who's stack is the straightest/ neat"  man those are a stacking work of art!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well iceman, thanks for the kind words. I'm a bit obssessive compulsive 

I like to stack 'em once and not worry about 'em after that.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Todd, and zapny make some real nice piles, and PapaDave appears to have the same disorder, he appears to use a straighedge on his piles, savage should get a blue ribbon on his stacks, and Archer39 don't seem to find crooked acceptable either haha!


----------



## iceman (Sep 2, 2010)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> Hey Todd, and zapny make some real nice piles, and PapaDave appears to have the same disorder, he appears to use a straighedge on his piles, savage should get a blue ribbon on his stacks, and Archer39 don't seem to find crooked acceptable either haha!






We might really have to get a poll going!


----------



## Bspring (Sep 2, 2010)

It also looks like every cut that Ansehnlich1 has is exactly the same lenght.


----------



## Archer39 (Sep 2, 2010)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> Well iceman, thanks for the kind words. I'm a bit obssessive compulsive
> 
> *I like to stack 'em once and not worry about 'em after that.*



That right there is why i take time to make them nice. I hate doing things twice. If something is worth doing it is worth doing right the first time or not doing it at all.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bspring said:
			
		

> It also looks like every cut that Ansehnlich1 has is exactly the same lenght.



Ya, I got a little German in me and it makes me want to do stuff right....funny thing is though, I have some REAL Germans in my life and they think my piles are a bit ratty lookin.....guess a couple generations in the ole USA have tempered my perfectionism a bit.


----------



## wood spliter (Sep 3, 2010)

Some of my stock.  around 3 cords plus


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 3, 2010)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> Hey Todd, and zapny make some real nice piles, and PapaDave appears to have the same disorder, he appears to use a straighedge on his piles, savage should get a blue ribbon on his stacks, and Archer39 don't seem to find crooked acceptable either haha!



Mine don't compare, great job. 

zap


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 3, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> Mine don't compare, great job.



You are much too modest.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 3, 2010)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> I had to drag my lazy butt out and take some pics for this thread, my estimate is about 12 cord tucked away here....


 
     O K #1 I have ever seen .  You have my vote for #1 best stacks I have seen. Keep up the good work .                   

     Cpt.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 3, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He stacks old school, I use t-post.


zap


----------



## Gearhead (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello all. I'm new here, so I thought I would post a few pics of a few stacks I've been working on. This is one of my stacks mostly hemlock and doug fir. We bought a new Enviro Kodiak this year will be our first full winter using it - can't wait.    Ron


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 3, 2010)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> I had to drag my lazy butt out and take some pics for this thread, my estimate is about 12 cord tucked away here....



Anybody who can make such neat free standing stacks like that, that don't fall over, is definitely not "lazy". 
I, on the other hand, truly am lazy, that's why I built a woodshed with walls to support the wood and make stacking "neatly" as easy as possible.
The splits literally get thrown on the stack, no tedious cross stacking splits for this guy.  ;-P


----------



## iceman (Sep 3, 2010)

Gearhead said:
			
		

> Hello all. I'm new here, so I thought I would post a few pics of a few stacks I've been working on. This is one of my stacks mostly hemlock and doug fir. We bought a new Enviro Kodiak this year will be our first full winter using it - can't wait.    Ron





Welcome!   
That's some nice. Looking stacks!  And that is a beast of a truck? It has no sag at all with air in the back!  What did u do to the truck?


----------



## loon (Sep 3, 2010)

that is one beauty setup Carbon_Liberator


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 3, 2010)

HehHeh . . . you guys crack me up . . . beautiful woodpiles . . . mine on the other hand look ugly . . . they're here and there, chunks and uglies are stacked on top, some have some awful leans and most don't have that nice even look that many of these piles have . . . which is fine for me since I'm not trying to win any beauty contests . . . all I care is that the wood gets seasoned. That said, some of you have some nice stacks.

Ansehnlich1 . . . like Carbon Liberator I was a bit amused at your choice of the word "lazy" based on the amount of wood, cleanliness of the yard and the look of the stacks . . . nah, not lazy . . . efficient, organized . . . maybe tired from all of the work . . . but not lazy . . . nice job . . . and incidentally I hear you about the German in you . . . my wife is second-generation German and her father came over right after WW II . . . his house in CT was the nicest on the block and as for my wife . . . well my Irish-English-Scottish-German-French (well the Johnsons were never very exclusive) heritage has finally wore her down to the point where she likes a clean and neat house . . . but at least she has stopped moving all of the furniture every time she vacuums the house.

Carbon Liberator . . . hello pot, I am the kettle . . . you call out Anshenlich and then say you are lazy . . . uh . . . nope . . . building a woodshed -- especially a woodshed as nice as yours -- is not a walk in the park . . . again, not lazy . . . then again, are many of us here truly lazy when it comes to heating with wood . . . I would say respectfully no . . . heating with wood is a lot of work and few -- if any -- folks here are what I would consider lazy.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 3, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> HehHeh . . . you guys crack me up . . . beautiful woodpiles . . . mine on the other hand look ugly . . . they're here and there, chunks and uglies are stacked on top, some have some awful leans and most don't have that nice even look that many of these piles have . . . which is fine for me since I'm not trying to win any beauty contests . . . all I care is that the wood gets seasoned. That said, some of you have some nice stacks.
> 
> Ansehnlich1 . . . like Carbon Liberator I was a bit amused at your choice of the word "lazy" based on the amount of wood, cleanliness of the yard and the look of the stacks . . . nah, not lazy . . . efficient, organized . . . maybe tired from all of the work . . . but not lazy . . . nice job . . . and incidentally I hear you about the German in you . . . my wife is second-generation German and her father came over right after WW II . . . his house in CT was the nicest on the block and as for my wife . . . well my Irish-English-Scottish-German-French (well the Johnsons were never very exclusive) heritage has finally wore her down to the point where she likes a clean and neat house . . . but at least she has stopped moving all of the furniture every time she vacuums the house.
> 
> Carbon Liberator . . . hello pot, I am the kettle . . . you call out Anshenlich and then say you are lazy . . . uh . . . nope . . . building a woodshed -- especially a woodshed as nice as yours -- is not a walk in the park . . . again, not lazy . . . then again, are many of us here truly lazy when it comes to heating with wood . . . I would say respectfully no . . . heating with wood is a lot of work and few -- if any -- folks here are what I would consider lazy.



Hey FFJake, you made me laugh.....Yeah, you called me on my B.S. haha! Fer sure, there's not a one of us that burns with wood that we could call lazy....I work my arse off on all sorts of stuff, firewood bein' one of 'em. I'm a 50 yr. old married man, and neat stacks makes for a happy wife 

The Liberator, sheesh, he's got the nicest woodshed on the planet, hands down. I see where he's from and I can fully understand why he's got that nice shed....hey Liberator, what say in January you post a couple pics of that wood shed eh? 

For real, it don't matter how your wood stack looks, as long as you got seasoned wood to burn. All I do with mine is lay out the pallets and start stackin', guess I have some experience with cross stackin' the ends, gotta eyball the split before pickin' it up when building the ends.


----------



## Gearhead (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!   
That's some nice. Looking stacks!  And that is a beast of a truck? It has no sag at all with air in the back!  What did u do to the truck?[/quote]


Thanks for the hospitality. This forum seems to be full of nice and helpfull people. About the truck - I've owned it for many years. It has some pretty serious overload springs on it and will really haul a mean load of wood I'll tell ya what. It's main duty is hauling wood but is also my hunting truck too. Does all this with 300 6cyl power!!


----------



## Bspring (Sep 3, 2010)

Gearhead , it looks like you are off to a great start!


----------



## ejevans22 (Sep 4, 2010)

ready for my first year of burning! I built this shed and cut and split all my scrounged wood by hand. It was allot fun. its nothing compared to everyone else's.


----------



## iceman (Sep 4, 2010)

ejevans22 said:
			
		

> ready for my first year of burning! I built this shed and cut and split all my scrounged wood by hand. It was allot fun. its nothing compared to everyone else's.





Pics please


----------



## loon (Sep 4, 2010)

well the heat finally hit the road so its that time again  

started this morning on some of the wood i dragged out of the swamp..






and here is my wife having at the splitter  ;-)


----------



## iceman (Sep 4, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> well the heat finally hit the road so its that time again
> 
> started this morning on some of the wood i dragged out of the swamp..
> 
> ...






Do you leave your splitter out there?


----------



## loon (Sep 4, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iceman (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow 600 acres ....... wow .... talk about wood supply.....I wish.....

Good for you please post more as you go!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Loon you got some serious wood there......but even better 'n that, you got a wife that runs the splitter.......PRICELESS

I have a special love for Ontario, seems odd though, but my mother, God love her, she passed in London, Ont. in 1980, at the University Hospital. It was a long ride home so it was. 

Keep us updated on your piles, they're gonna be some nice ones


----------



## 'bert (Sep 5, 2010)

Late to the party as usual, but here is a crappy cell phone pic I took the other day.  The stack is about 5 & 1/2 feet tall and two pallets wide all the way down.


----------



## Archer39 (Sep 5, 2010)

That is a nice supply. How long is it? i know sometimes pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## 'bert (Sep 5, 2010)

Archer39 said:
			
		

> That is a nice supply. How long is it? i know sometimes pictures can be deceiving.



I am fairly sure it is 18 pallets long for a total of 36.  There is also another 10 pallet stack that is underway at the back of the pic.  You can just barely see the wood pile for it on the left hand side of the photo.  It's split into 12 pallet groups, so hopefully at least 3 years worth or more.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 5, 2010)

Will you burn all that wood this coming winter 'Bert?


----------



## mainstation (Sep 6, 2010)

some fine looking wood there folks.


----------



## Corey (Sep 6, 2010)

This seasons worth of heat, plus a little start on next year...






The other end of the stack with compost pile, scraggly/scrap wood pile and a few pieces left to split






Looking outward at the ugliness...


----------



## vvvv (Sep 6, 2010)

cozy heat said:
			
		

> This seasons worth of heat, plus a little start on next year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought u didnt bother with stacking?


----------



## iceman (Sep 6, 2010)

cozy heat said:
			
		

> This seasons worth of heat, plus a little start on next year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hey! Post pics of your splitter and do tell how you did it!


----------



## catjax7071 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are the pictures of my wood pile for this year, I believe its around 5 cords of wood, I also have a pic of a future stump table.


----------



## loon (Sep 7, 2010)

had a great morning but the rain got us after lunch %-P half as much in the shed...






will poke away till the deer hunt


----------



## 'bert (Sep 7, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Will you burn all that wood this coming winter 'Bert?



I hope not!!  That is suppose to be 3 years ahead, as per instructions from "you folks".   :ahhh: 

Never have been able to pinpoint how much I burn in a winter here as we tend to add from a bunch of standing dead spruce that has been forest fire burnt some years ago.  The forest fire wood is perfectly clean (not like I first thought when my buddy said "lets cut from the forest fire area") and dry as can be.  The fire went though so fast it only burnt the outside bark and left the rest of the trees standing, perfectly barkless.  Very odd, but great burning stuff.  Good excuse to get out in the winter and cut with a good friend (and now my 361 Arctic) :coolsmile: 

Also wifey and I both work so we "supplement" with wood and allow the nat gas furnace to take over as need be (also can be read as "when I am not home to make a fire") >:-(


----------



## mikepinto65 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here my supply for this winter.


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 8, 2010)

In VT: 

Mostly Ash that was cut and split last year. I have another rack of pine behind the shed that you can't see in the pic. 

The wood all the way in the back is stuff we cut this year when clearing some land.


----------



## FireAnt (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is a few shots of what I have going on. The stacks are made up of Norway Maple and a little Ash and 4 year old Oak. It is sitting at my parents house. I will be moving it to my place soon.

Front and back shot of the splitting pile. It's made up of Shag Bark Hickory, Norway Maple, Ash, and Elm. I also have a huge Cottonwood sitting on the ground to be bucked. A large Tulip coming down soon at a neighbors house, and I need to get working on a big Oak that needs to be bucked.


----------



## FireAnt (Sep 10, 2010)

Two more.  My neighbor cut down a nice birch and had the tree service leave it in my driveway.  Some more of the Elm rounds in my driveway.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Sep 10, 2010)

Im in the process of moving some piles around. I'll probably get more done now that the weather has cooled off a bit. I believe my total count is 8 cords of wood such as red oak, white oak, silver maple, sugar maple, poplar, cherry, pine, mulberry, sassafras, and other mystery splits haha. I finally have my driveway back!...well almost.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's my '10/'11 stack with some artistic lighting that we set up for my 40th birthday party in July. Its just over 4 cords of Maple, Cherry, ans Ash. I have about 4 1/2 cords of White and Red Oak for '11/'12 on the other end of the back yard making about 9 cords on 1/4 acre. All of it is scrounged and hand split. I think I will burn about 3 1/2 or so per season. This only the second season with the new stove and the first with well seasoned wood so I am still not sure about how much we will burn.




In daylight


----------



## CJRages (Sep 11, 2010)

Hmm.... well I guess I'll get in on this fun as well.

Have had the joy of processing all this in 2010. Most was done before summer began. We hope it will burn ok this winter, but I know it won't be the best.... not yet anyway. There is a mixture of red oak, white oak, mulberry, cherry, hedge, cedar, poplar, maple, elm, ash, hickory, sycamore, etc. you name it! 

The pallets are from a local heating/air shop - they get their sheet metal delivered on them 4'x8'. The concrete block is because we have lots of termites locally, and don't want them getting any free lunches.  :coolgrin:

Oh yes... the stacks are about 6' tall but losely stacked due to the cris-crossing pattern.


----------



## MofoG23 (Sep 11, 2010)

Finally got my wood stacked for this season.  About 3+ cord of oak (right side) and 1.5 cord of cherry (left side).





Next year I will have a woodshed in the same spot.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 12, 2010)

Well my home pile is not neat nor do I know how much wood is in it but here it is its roughly 6' high.











All but about 1 cord was hauled from the farm 350 miles from home in the UP in the little trailer. I did make two loads on my 18' car hauler. But without side racks on it I could only haul logs and only got a face cord more on it than the little trailer.

Billy


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Sep 12, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> All but about 1 cord was hauled from the farm 350 miles from home
> 
> Billy



Not cool. You could be helping destructive pest get into areas it hasnt been introduced yet. I think the rule of thumb is not to transport wood further than 50 miles from where it originated.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 12, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> Cowboy Billy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing as there are not any bugs up there that are not already down here thats not a problem. 

Billy


----------



## roberth42 (Sep 12, 2010)

This is my first year burning. I scrounged more than half of what I have here in the photos. Some cherry, maple and ash make up the majority of the piles. I figure about 3.5 full cords


----------



## loon (Sep 13, 2010)

roberth42 said:
			
		

> This is my first year burning. I scrounged more than half of what I have here in the photos. Some cherry, maple and ash make up the majority of the piles. I figure about 3.5 full cords



the young lad looks like he is pretty happy with this coming years warmth


----------



## drozenski (Sep 13, 2010)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> All but about 1 cord was hauled from the farm 350 miles from home in the UP in the little trailer. I did make two loads on my 18' car hauler. But without side racks on it I could only haul logs and only got a face cord more on it than the little trailer.
> 
> Billy



Yeah not cool at all. Because of people like you that dont follow the transport law of 50 miles. we have issues like this.

http://www.climate.org/topics/ecosystems/beetle-battle.html

Most states wont even let you transport wood across the boarder. PA/NY/VT/CT and NH all wont that i know of around me. Even if your house is 1 mile from the place you fell the timber.


----------



## rdust (Sep 13, 2010)

drozenski said:
			
		

> Yeah not cool at all. Because of people like you that dont follow the transport law of 50 miles. we have issues like this.




He's not breaking any Michigan laws.  We can legally move wood freely in the lower.  Wood from the lower can not cross the bridge to the upper but he can bring wood from the upper to the lower.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 13, 2010)

I closely watch the health of my woods. I know what pests and diseases are there and in what species of trees. And I check the DNR website regularly and know what may be coming my way. And I would not and do not haul wood that is know to carry pests and diseases. 

Billy


----------



## jharkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Dark stacks in the back and the shed are about 2 cords worth of oak and crabapple for this winter.

Lighter stacks are 1 1/3 cord of mixed hardwoods for next year.  Still have another face cord to stack. Probably going to try and scrounge up one more cord to stack before it gets cold.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Sep 18, 2010)

drozenski said:
			
		

> Yeah not cool at all. Because of people like you that dont follow the transport law of 50 miles. we have issues like this.
> 
> http://www.climate.org/topics/ecosystems/beetle-battle.html
> 
> Most states wont even let you transport wood across the boarder. PA/NY/VT/CT and NH all wont that I know of around me. Even if your house is 1 mile from the place you fell the timber.



Some folks are quick to judge when they dont even know the laws we deal with. Here in Ohio they were quarantined by county, and back a few years you pretty much couldnt go out of my county for wood. Since then the whole state is now under quarantine and you can freely transport wood. Our families farm is about 130mi for me, and were up there often anyhow.


----------



## 3dogsrule (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally got the rest of my "pretty" wood stacked today, got another pile of uglies.  The stacks on the left are at least 6 foot tall and four stacks deep, if anyone wants to tell me about how much I've got, I'd appreciate it!  Definitely enough for our mild Arkansas winters, I burned less than half this much last year.  Just hoping the sticks at 30% moisture dry out before it gets cold!

Karen


----------



## iceman (Sep 18, 2010)

3dogsrule said:
			
		

> Finally got the rest of my "pretty" wood stacked today, got another pile of uglies.  The stacks on the left are at least 6 foot tall and four stacks deep, if anyone wants to tell me about how much I've got, I'd appreciate it!  Definitely enough for our mild Arkansas winters, I burned less than half this much last year.  Just hoping the sticks at 30% moisture dry out before it gets cold!
> 
> Karen




How many feet does each row go back and what size are those split? I would guess 18 inch splits
So 1.5*6*how many feet back will tell u cf in each. Row


----------



## 3dogsrule (Sep 18, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> How many feet does each row go back and what size are those split? I would guess 18 inch splits
> So 1.5*6*how many feet back will tell u cf in each. Row



Well, I've got partial stacks here and there, I'd say cumulatively I've got 20 stacks of 16" splits averaging 6 feet tall.

Karen


----------



## elijah (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's our firewood, all free (except for my time and labor).  It's about 8 total cords.  2 cords of pine, 1 cord of willow, 2 cords of poplar (cottonwood), 2 cords of siberian elm, and about a cord of douglas fir in the form of 2x4's, 2x6's, etc.  It'll be my second year of having the stove (Alderlea T5 by Pacific Energy).  Last year we mainly burned cut up pallets and some poplar.  It sucked but it was all I had access to at the time.  I've kept my eye open all year for free wood from folks that have had trees dropped and built up a bit.  Always looking for more though.  The community we live in is about 10 years old, thus the cookie cutter homes.  We have .19 of an acre so I have to be smart about where to stack.  I got the idea to stack along the fence from a post on here and also got input on here for the stove we purchased which we absolutely love, it is very efficient.  I found a brand new MTD 25 ton splitter with the Briggs and Stratton 6.25 horse for 500 bucks out the door... long story, I won't bore you.  I also picked up the Echo CS400 which has been a gem so far.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like you got a good start elijah! I need to find me one of those log splitter deals...


----------



## Ratman (Sep 28, 2010)

elijah said:
			
		

> Here's our firewood, all free (except for my time and labor).  It's about 8 total cords.  2 cords of pine, 1 cord of willow, 2 cords of poplar (cottonwood), 2 cords of siberian elm, and about a cord of douglas fir in the form of 2x4's, 2x6's, etc.  It'll be my second year of having the stove (Alderlea T5 by Pacific Energy).  Last year we mainly burned cut up pallets and some poplar.  It sucked but it was all I had access to at the time.  I've kept my eye open all year for free wood from folks that have had trees dropped and built up a bit.  Always looking for more though.  The community we live in is about 10 years old, thus the cookie cutter homes.  We have .19 of an acre so I have to be smart about where to stack.  I got the idea to stack along the fence from a post on here and also got input on here for the stove we purchased which we absolutely love, it is very efficient.  I found a brand new MTD 25 ton splitter with the Briggs and Stratton 6.25 horse for 500 bucks out the door... long story, I won't bore you.  I also picked up the Echo CS400 which has been a gem so far.




hehehe all free (except for my time and labor). 

Well, if you don't count the splitter, both chainsaws, multiple chains and sharpening, bar oil, gas, filters, truck gas to haul wood, wear & tear on truck,$ for shed...and oh ya the stove, hearth, pipes etc.

All my wood is free also.


----------



## elijah (Sep 28, 2010)

Ratman said:
			
		

> elijah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8 cords at 150 a pop puts me at 1200 bucks so I guess that more than covers the saw and splitter, accessories and expenses.  So everything now is just money in the pocket or savings from not running the lame central heat.  (At least that's how I rationalize it all to myself  )


----------



## KB007 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's my stacks, first 2 are the "wood shed" under the deck 6 stacks roughly 14ft long by 6"avg.  Mostly split in Jan/Feb of this year with about 1 cord left from last winter.

Second pics are the more of the Jan logs that's getting stacked for next winter.  Still have about 1.3 cords not stacked that I'm trading with my neighbour.  It's Jan logs that I split around Mar/Apr and we're trading since he doesn't have enuf for the winter.  We just rec'd another log load to buck/split between now and Xmas, that we went halfs on, which means I'll have the 1.3 cords plus anothe ~4 cords split to stack before Xmas.  I also plan on getting another Log load in Jan which should give me another 8 cords for the winter beyond.  I really want ot me 2+ yrs ahead, and expect to go thru 3-4 cords per year.


----------



## Heem (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, I was impressed with myself until I saw your stacks! not surprised though. This is one cord, as exactly measured as I could handle.


----------



## mtcates (Oct 2, 2010)

7 cords of oak in the shed and about 7 more in the logs.


----------



## Needshave (Oct 2, 2010)

This pile is mostly black birch and red or black oak. It's 5' tall and 35' long with 16"-18" long splits. The last pic is me bringing the kids on a wheel barrow ride. I'm about half way with clearing the land we plan to build on. Maybe less if you consider the white pine. I'm planning on giving most of that to a friend who has a mill.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 2, 2010)

Very imposing structure there Needshave.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 2, 2010)

mtcates - wow thats a nice shed! 

Needshave - can you say Great Wall of China... Couple of turrets and you got yourself a fortress.


----------



## Needshave (Oct 2, 2010)

pile o’ wood said:
			
		

> Needshave - can you say Great Wall of China... Couple of turrets and you got yourself a fortress.



I could put some tree stands up on the ends that are supporting the stack for turrets. This was the only way I could come up with that would keep the wood single row and get some sun. The forest is mature and lets in very little light. Behind this stack is somebody else's property. They have cleared out most of the mature timber. Currently the stack gets sun from sunrise to about noon.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 2, 2010)

if nothing else, it is one good looking privacy fence.


----------



## Diesel73 (Oct 5, 2010)

View out the front door


http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5049318248_47d2748d98_b.jpg


Other side










The mess under the deck


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 5, 2010)

Diesel73,
Do I really see handles on your very square splits?


----------



## ironpony (Oct 5, 2010)

well its not exactly splits, but it is what I burn..Pellets 22 tons
kind of a wood pile
seems alot neater to me and I never have to get up at night
to load the stove


----------



## Diesel73 (Oct 5, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Diesel73,
> Do I really see handles on your very square splits?




Yes you do.....those blocks are all scrap from where I work. Bundles of raw material come in chocked with those blocks. Most of the truck drivers don't want them so I collect what they leave behind.


----------



## maplewood (Oct 5, 2010)

Diesel73 said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  Now that's a scroungers dream!  And I bet it's dry hardwood, right?


----------



## Diesel73 (Oct 5, 2010)

maplewood said:
			
		

> Diesel73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hardwood, yes.
Dry, not usually....I have to let is season a year.


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 6, 2010)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my fire wood (the orange dead ones), I have yet to cut and stack it, but there is plenty of it (thousands of years worth) and I know exactly where to get it, it's just waiting for me to come and get it.


Wow that is too bad for the trees what do the scientists say about this?  Bug infestation I guess.  What will happen to the forest!


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 6, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Diesel73,
> 
> Do I really see handles on your very square splits?


 
 Was going to ask exactly same and these 4x4s burn good safe??????


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 6, 2010)

What are the handles made out of? Do you burn 'em  or take them off?


----------



## Diesel73 (Oct 6, 2010)

They bun really well once seasoned.
The handles are just strips of plastic stapled to the wood.....I cut them off. Staples are too hard to get out so I have stapley ashes.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 8, 2010)

We finally got a few years worth ahead. We now have about nine and a half cords and use about four a year. Next project is to get a wood shed built to store it all properly.


----------



## stejus (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's my 2yr old 5 cords and 1 year old 4 cord.


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice, be glad when I get there last year didnt know what seasoned wood was. Just waiting on someone post  lives near me with that much I now have plenty stacked oak needs time will trade or purchace. Only offer Iv had was someone in Alaska.


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh by the way here is one little pile that I cut split stacked Memorial day weekend all Oak. I have stacks like this all over the place. From 5 months to 1 month old.  So any of you good old boys want to trade help a fellow hearth.comer get through his 22 nd year or burning 1st with new EPA stove and discovery of all you psycos.                                                           

        LOL from Front Royal Va.                      

        Cpt.


----------



## Corriewf (Oct 9, 2010)

cptoneleg" date=" said:
			
		

> Oh by the way here is one little pile that I cut split stacked Memorial day weekend all Oak. I have stacks like this all over the place. From 5 months to 1 month old.  So any of you good old boys want to trade help a fellow hearth.comer get through his 22 nd year or burning 1st with new EPA stove and discovery of all you psycos.
> 
> LOL from Front Royal Va.
> 
> Cpt.


I would do it if you were closer...ric here. :-/


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Oct 9, 2010)

I _absolutely hate_ all of you. I have first-year wood stove syndrome... otherwise known as "Well people sell firewood, right? RIGHT?"

~Rose


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 9, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> I _absolutely hate_ all of you. I have first-year wood stove syndrome... otherwise known as "Well people sell firewood, right? RIGHT?"
> 
> ~Rose


 
     Allright we have a Rose welcome Rose


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't cover mine, Randy


----------



## FixedGearFlyer (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll post photos when I have a chance, but we're on our first year heating with wood and are a bit behind on seasoning ...

We have 11 cords of mixed hardwood split and stacked, seven from April/May and 4 from late July. I'm hoping we'll use no more than 6 or so, but it's the first winter in a new-old house and the first winter heating with wood, so we'll see. 

I'm hoping to drop and buck another 4 to 6 before snow flies in a bid to put some wood in the bank for years to come. We just moved the oldest 7 cords into the basement by the wood furnace and the newer 4 are sitting in the sun with top covers at the ready when the weather turns frosty and wet. 

Heating with wood is apparently more than a romantic throwback - it's a lifestyle!


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 9, 2010)

FixedGearFlyer said:
			
		

> Heating with wood is apparently more than a romantic throwback - it's a lifestyle!



You might be a new guy, but you have caught on quickly! ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 9, 2010)

Some of our wood and I still have 4 face cord of beech that needs stacking with the wood on the right. Will be four years ahead by the end of October.


zap


----------



## iceman (Oct 10, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> Some of our wood and I still have 4 face cord of beech that needs stacking with the wood on the right. Will be four years ahead by the end of October.
> 
> 
> zap






After looking at this we might have to see who has the neatest stacks....... wow those are straight!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 10, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iceman thanks, I just don't want them to fall over.

zap


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 11, 2010)

Pictures to come soon....whenever I see someone with a massive picture making statements like "bout 4 cords" I cry a little and think to myself that I am severely lacking in wood on my property


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Oct 11, 2010)

As usual, nice work Zap.


----------



## ckarotka (Oct 11, 2010)

Definitely not as neat as some of you guys but this is what I've got for now. The stuff in the garage (2 cord) is for this year and there is still some shoulder season stuff out side (3/4 cord). I have 3 cord for next year and a start of about 1.5 cord for 2013. If I use the uglies up first next year along with some of the soft wood I might not burn all that I have planned to use and have three years worth put up.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Oct 11, 2010)

ckarotka said:
			
		

> Definitely not as neat as some of you guys but this is what I've got for now. The stuff in the garage (2 cord) is for this year and there is still some shoulder season stuff out side (3/4 cord). I have 3 cord for next year and a start of about 1.5 cord for 2013. If I use the uglies up first next year along with some of the soft wood I might not burn all that I have planned to use and have three years worth put up.


 Looks like a lot of wood very neatly done! Nice dog! What is so interesting to it?


----------



## ckarotka (Oct 11, 2010)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> ckarotka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!SQUIRREL We have alot of field mice and little four legged guys around the house that he loves to capture and leave as presents on the patio!!  He searches the garage/condemned building for them non-stop. My garage is a detached one that needs some help, but the wife wants a new kitchen first. Can't blame her, I do my fair share of cooking and it really needs a face lift and re-organized with a totally new layout, surgery scheduled for spring of 2011.


----------



## basswidow (Oct 12, 2010)

actually a 2 year supply for me.  44 ft x 4 x 5.5 =  about 7.5 cords  plus the Holz is on 4 pallets squared and about 5 ft high so I figure thats got to be another 1.5 cords.  I don't know how to measure that ?  

The long stack is cherry, oak, and black locust.  The Holz is maple.  These pics are Oct, Feb, and this weekend.  The maple was dead standing that was cut last January and split and stacked before March 1.  It is checked and gray - but I am gonna save it for the end of the season or for next year.  You can see it squated down a good bit.  I tossed some oak splits on the top from one pic to the next.

The rest is good to go.  Very pleased with the seasoning.  Moved 6 pallets of wood into my garage this weekend - so the wife doesn't have to go outside while I travel for work.  

Time for me to start scrounging again.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 12, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> As usual, nice work Zap.



BCB thanks, we filled the racks (inside, one face cord) on Monday with the cherry that is in the picture front left. The cherry is burning great but the wife told me this morning she can't wait to burn the beech.  :coolgrin: 


zap


----------



## Got Wood (Oct 12, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> actually a 2 year supply for me.  44 ft x 4 x 5.5 =  about 7.5 cords  plus the Holz is on 4 pallets squared and about 5 ft high so I figure thats got to be another 1.5 cords.  I don't know how to measure that ?



Volume of a cylinder is calculated as Pi * radius squared * height 

If you have a cone shaped top:
(height of Cone * Pi * radius squared)/3


----------



## basswidow (Oct 12, 2010)

OK so Pi x the radius squared (one time around with the tape measure) and then the height.  I will measure it out tonight.  Thanks.  I knew their had to be a formula.  I am just happy the Holz didn't fall down over the summer.  It was a one time thing.  Pain in the butt to stack and I'd rather do rows.

Still no burning weather here in NJ.  I had 34 degrees on Sunday morning - but the house was still warm and not cold enough for a fire.  Maybe another 2 weeks before it gets cold enough?


----------



## Got Wood (Oct 12, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> OK so Pi x the radius squared (one time around with the tape measure) and then the height.



radius is the distance from the outer edge to the center point (1/2 the diameter). 
My estimate if you built this on 4 pallets is your diameter is about 7' and radius is 3.5'


----------



## basswidow (Oct 12, 2010)

Got Wood said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops,  ok.  So 3.5 sounds about right to me.  Squared is 12.25 x Pi 3.14159265 x 5 = 192.42 / 128 = 1.5 cords!  I guess I eyeballed that about right anyway.  

Thanks for the geometry!


----------



## KB007 (Oct 12, 2010)

Is a Holz hause (or however you spell it) made with splits in the center of the outer ring?


----------



## basswidow (Oct 12, 2010)

Ours is filled with shorts and uglies in the middle.  In a real one, the center has rings of splits turned up on their ends.  So mine is not tightly packed inside - so maybe alittle less then 1.5 cords.


----------



## Got Wood (Oct 12, 2010)

KB007 said:
			
		

> Is a Holz hause (or however you spell it) made with splits in the center of the outer ring?



A couple pics of the one I built. I tossed the wood in the middle. By the book, the middle section would be vertically stacked pieces (on end).


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 13, 2010)

KB007 said:
			
		

> Is a Holz hause (or however you spell it) made with splits in the center of the outer ring?



The two holz mietes that I built I just threw the punks, chunks and uglies into the middle, but if you want you can toss splits or rounds in there . . . for me it just worked out well to have a nice place to put the odd-ball pieces.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 3, 2010)

Alright,  I know I'm late to the show, but I was outside with my with my little guy taking pics of him playing in a pile of leaves.  So I figured I'd take a few shots of the woodpiles.  

It's about 4 cords split and stacked locust, oak, maple and a little pine.  3 cords are seasoned.  

I have about 1/4 cord of seasoned wood stored away in storage containers near the door for the reloads.  I have a few storage boxes of stumps and uglies in the garage.

I also included my pile of unsplit scrounged wood.  I know it pales in comparison to some of the die-hards, but I'm just getting started, and my neighbors think I'm nuts.
*I included a pic of my little guy in his elephant costume for kicks.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 3, 2010)

Cute kid.  Is that some kind of conveyor system he is sitting on?


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 3, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Cute kid.  Is that some kind of conveyor system he is sitting on?



That's funny.  I can see how you would think that.  That's his roller coaster.  He was flying down the coaster into a pile of leaves.


----------



## elijah (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking good man!  I was just at that starting stage a year ago this month.  I was able to supply for last winter's burn and now I'm right around 10 cords.  Yes, my neighbors think I'm nuts as well, as did my wife until she realized that she'll be able to have the house as warm as she wants and have me not complaining about the furnace always being on.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Elijah,

I'm working on it.  My plan is to have 6 cords stacked at all times.  I think that should be two years of burning.  Being that it's my first full year I'll find out in the spring.  We'll see once I get to 6 stacked if I'm able to stop.  I'm sort of addicted.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's my woodshed, stuffed with a full 4.5 cords of wood!















~Rose


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Here's my woodshed, stuffed with a full 4.5 cords of wood!
> . . .



You don't get much snow in your neck of the woods do you? Around here you would never see sheds built with the 2 x 4s for the roof rafters laying on their side . . . the snow load here would snap them way too easily.

Decent looking shed though . . . they always look good when full!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh, crap. Don't tell me that. Salt Lake gets about 60 inches of snow a year. This is what I get for having my dad who's lived in Texas all his life help me build a woodshed. >.< Stupid snow. HATE SNOW. 

Is there anything I can do at this late date to reinforce it? 

~Rose


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 4, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Is there anything I can do at this late date to reinforce it?
> 
> ~Rose



Buy some more 2x4s and nail them parallel to your existing rafters but at a 90° angle. That way you will get the added strength of the lumber on edge rather than on the flat without having to do any major reconstruction.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 4, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> RoseRedHoofbeats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And stack the wood tight to the roof


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2010)

Do what Flatbedford suggested . . . the problem with Solarandwind's idea (while good at first) is that eventually you'll want or need to use the wood stacked in the woodshed and then it will not be doing you any good.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 4, 2010)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> Alright,  I know I'm late to the show, but I was outside with my with my little guy taking pics of him playing in a pile of leaves.  So I figured I'd take a few shots of the woodpiles.
> 
> It's about 4 cords split and stacked locust, oak, maple and a little pine.  3 cords are seasoned.
> 
> ...


Fatkidd, Is that locust I see piled up in your pictures? If it is, you can't burn that, but I will pick it up from you and take it off your hands!


----------



## gzecc (Nov 4, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Oh, crap. Don't tell me that. Salt Lake gets about 60 inches of snow a year. This is what I get for having my dad who's lived in Texas all his life help me build a woodshed. >.< Stupid snow. HATE SNOW.
> 
> Is there anything I can do at this late date to reinforce it?
> 
> ~Rose


Buy some 2x6's and lay them on the flat (next to the 2x4's), and don't let who ever built that to build anything else again!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 4, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> the problem with Solarandwind's idea (while good at first) is that eventually you'll want or need to use the wood stacked in the woodshed and then it will not be doing you any good.



looks like it might be easier to fix as she goes instead of moving the wood that is in there.  alternatively, pop a 2x4 up as a prop rod as the wood comes out and then do it all at once.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 4, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> DaFattKidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gzecc,

Most of what I have is locust.  I'll probably start burning that in December.  If you're willing to drive up from Jersey the best I can offer you is a cold beer by my stove while I burn the locust.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Nov 4, 2010)

It looks like you have plenty of room to get in there and sister those 2x4's with more 2x's on edge pretty easily. for $2 a 2x, it should cost you about $14 to shore up that roof- and thats money WELL SPENT!


----------



## fffrosty72 (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread makes me think that i'm seriosly under stacked!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I should be able to put some more 2x4s up, the roof slopes from 8' to 6', and the wood is stacked about 6' high. I AM NOT unstacking and restacking that wood! Fortunately the snow isn't sticking yet, even to the roofs. 

This is what happens when two southerners try to build a woodshed in the middle of the Rockies. =P

Frosty, looks like you have plenty you could add to that stack if you were so inclined!

~Rose


----------



## mmmmm (Nov 5, 2010)

Hopefully this will get me thru the year. Gonna be able to get a bit more but once deer season (gun) gets here in Indiana I think Im done. This will be my first year trying to heat the house with only wood.


----------



## mesuno (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

There are some great pictures here - I'm really jealous of all you folks who are years ahead of me. We are still only just getting setup for what I consider proper burning; trying to do all our winter heating with wood, and have no decent storage of our own yet. From this winter we'll be able to start cutting our own in the woods which will make a massive difference - we may get some dead, dry, standing out which we can burn this year, but the main task is to get wood cut for the next two winters.

With that in hand we have to work out about getting it all out of the woods, home and then stacked somewhere fairly near at hand. 2.5 acres of garden with no vehicle access and plenty of steps means hauling pretty much every damn log 100m plus by hand from the boundary to the burner.

Anyway, someone earlier on in this thread said it would be a good idea to run a contest of firewood stack photos - I've not done something like this before but I've set one up on my website. Prize is nothing fancy, a moisture probe and a few amazon vouchers - mostly for the fun and the glory. Pop over and put your photos up if you are interested - firewood photo contest.

All the best

Mike


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 5, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point . . . keep the wood stacked right to the plywood . . . and as the woodpile goes down scab in the 2 x 4 when you get access. That makes sense.


----------



## szumbrun (Nov 6, 2010)

Not my pile,  but thought it was very interesting.  Only problem is, after all the work, you'd probably not actually use it for burning.


----------



## szumbrun (Nov 6, 2010)

szumbrun said:
			
		

> Not my pile,  but thought it was very interesting.  Only problem is, after all the work, you'd probably not actually use it for burning.



Actually, here is the site of the guy who did this -- http://www.alastairheseltine.com/


----------



## mesuno (Nov 6, 2010)

That is a great picture - first found it a year or so ago. I think the guy is a professional sculptor who built it as a commission. I suspect that he didn't split it all himself by hand!


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 6, 2010)

szumbrun said:
			
		

> Actually, here is the site of the guy who did this -- http://www.alastairheseltine.com/



Nice stuff. Reminds me of one of my favorites. http://www.rwc.uc.edu/artcomm/web/w2005_2006/maria_Goldsworthy/TEST/index.html


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 8, 2010)

szumbrun said:
			
		

> Not my pile,  but thought it was very interesting.  Only problem is, after all the work, you'd probably not actually use it for burning.



An oldie, but goodie . . . this photo tends to make an appearance here every year at hearth.com . . . almost like clockwork . . . and I concur . . . I have a hard enough time tearing down my holz mietes . . . I can't imagine tearing down this work of art.


----------



## szumbrun (Nov 11, 2010)

1 of my 3 wood stacks.  This is about 3/8 Cord. I have about 1 cord total so far.


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 11, 2010)

Does the pine count?


----------



## Redskins82 (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's some of mine. It's all red cedar, crab apple, hackberry, maple, and black cherry; whatever I can scrounge out of my yard and areas nearby. This picture was taken early last May.


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 11, 2010)

here's my back up pile for the year.

all stacked up and ready to be  covered.


covered up. will open next year.


----------



## iceman (Nov 12, 2010)

sublime68charger said:
			
		

> here's my back up pile for the year.
> 
> all stacked up and ready to be  covered.
> 
> ...





I have been looking for a smaller version where did you get it?


----------



## sublime68charger (Nov 12, 2010)

found the shed on the local CL,

though the guy said he got the Shed from his local Menards store.

Cost me $200 I thought I did pretty good on that deal.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 12, 2010)

Thought I saw some at the Tractor Supply Company also, theres one in Southwick or Westfield.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are mein Holz Hausen. The oldest ones on the right are about two years old, the rest somewhat younger. Each is 8 ft diameter almost exactly, and they were all eye level at the outer edge of the 'roof' when I built them. The old ones have shrunken about 8 or 10 inches. They are not 'tightly stacked' as per the standard definition of a cord of wood, because I want to encourage air movement through them. The volume each is about 4x4x3.14x5.5 = 276 cubic feet / 128 cubic feet per cord = 2.15 cords. Accounting for the loose stacking, I guess each is between 1.5 and 2 standard cords (or between 1.5 and 13 Craiglist cords). I expect to burn two hausen per winter, so I have three years of wood here. The wood is a mix of everything that grows here, with the majority Black, Red, White, and Chestnut Oaks, Red Maple, and Black Walnut.

I have plans to help a friend clear a bunch of trees next week, so maybe I'll manage to build another one soon, but I also will run out of miscellaneous piles to burn sometime in the next month and HH #1 will begin to be taken down. Who knows if I will ever have more than 6 complete HH at once.


----------



## Justin M (Nov 13, 2010)

This is all of '10-'11, and most of '11-'12.  It's around 9 cords.


----------



## precaud (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are my humble little piles for burning this year, 1.5 cords for the Quad upstairs, 1 cord for the X33 downstairs, all pinon. I haven't taken a single piece out of either one yet, we're having a very mild fall, I'm just burning scraps and some Siberian elm to take the chill off. Then I have five log stacks like the one to the right of the Quad's pile, about a cord each.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2010)

[quote author="Justin M" date="1289696660"]This is all of '10-'11, and most of '11-'12.  It's around 9 cords.

Justin nice setup and great looking wood stacks.


zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2010)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> Here are mein Holz Hausen. The oldest ones on the right are about two years old, the rest somewhat younger. Each is 8 ft diameter almost exactly, and they were all eye level at the outer edge of the 'roof' when I built them. The old ones have shrunken about 8 or 10 inches. They are not 'tightly stacked' as per the standard definition of a cord of wood, because I want to encourage air movement through them. The volume each is about 4x4x3.14x5.5 = 276 cubic feet / 128 cubic feet per cord = 2.15 cords. Accounting for the loose stacking, I guess each is between 1.5 and 2 standard cords (or between 1.5 and 13 Craiglist cords). I expect to burn two hausen per winter, so I have three years of wood here. The wood is a mix of everything that grows here, with the majority Black, Red, White, and Chestnut Oaks, Red Maple, and Black Walnut.
> 
> I have plans to help a friend clear a bunch of trees next week, so maybe I'll manage to build another one soon, but I also will run out of miscellaneous piles to burn sometime in the next month and HH #1 will begin to be taken down. Who knows if I will ever have more than 6 complete HH at once.



Nice Holz Hausen's.

zap


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's my '10/'11 and some '11/'12 stack. Cherry, (soft?) Maple, and Ash with a little Oak standing by for the real cold nights. It is about 4.5 cords. I just started on it yesterday. It broke my heart to see a hole in it after I loaded up the rack on the covered front porch.





Here's '11/'12 and '12/'13. 95% Oak and various other stuff. It will be 5+ cords when I fill in the last few feet.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Nov 16, 2010)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> Here are mein Holz Hausen. The oldest ones on the right are about two years old, the rest somewhat younger. Each is 8 ft diameter almost exactly, and they were all eye level at the outer edge of the 'roof' when I built them. The old ones have shrunken about 8 or 10 inches. They are not 'tightly stacked' as per the standard definition of a cord of wood, because I want to encourage air movement through them. The volume each is about 4x4x3.14x5.5 = 276 cubic feet / 128 cubic feet per cord = 2.15 cords. Accounting for the loose stacking, I guess each is between 1.5 and 2 standard cords (or between 1.5 and 13 Craiglist cords). I expect to burn two hausen per winter, so I have three years of wood here. The wood is a mix of everything that grows here, with the majority Black, Red, White, and Chestnut Oaks, Red Maple, and Black Walnut.
> 
> I have plans to help a friend clear a bunch of trees next week, so maybe I'll manage to build another one soon, but I also will run out of miscellaneous piles to burn sometime in the next month and HH #1 will begin to be taken down. Who knows if I will ever have more than 6 complete HH at once.



Nice job  on HHs, I have started to tear apart my large one (10 feet diameter), it breaks my heart but it is time to go.  Do you use pallets?  I can not see any.  You might want to try a 10 footer, it is amazing how much more wood you can store.  You cannot beat the conversation piece of a HH.


----------



## itsanaddiction (Nov 16, 2010)

My unique issue is my neighbors and how close our houses are. The stacks you see and my processing area are within 20 feet of their bedroom window. Once in the past 7 years he came out and said something to me, I looked at my watch and it was 9:45 pm, oops. Honestly, we've spoken a half a dozen times in 10 years, just the way I like it. I've learned to split when he's not home these days. My stacks sure don't look as straight and squared away as some, I'll get on that... 

I figure I've got 5 cords spread around the property. That'll cover '10-'11, and part of '11-'12. And I'm still scrounging. The only money spent on the wood has been gas and ibuprofen, maybe a little chain wear. I scored a deal with a land owner a few years ago, I cut his red oaks he wants thinned out, and I don't charge him. I also have a local contact with a tree service who regularly drops wood into the back of my truck while I'm at work. I do tip him with beer, but I end up drinking half of 'em...


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 16, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> Nice job  on HHs, I have started to tear apart my large one (10 feet diameter), it breaks my heart but it is time to go.  Do you use pallets?  I can not see any.  You might want to try a 10 footer, it is amazing how much more wood you can store.  You cannot beat the conversation piece of a HH.



I stack mine on rocks that I remove from the garden. I get tons of rock anywhere I dig, and it works great to kep the wood off the ground.. The first layer or two of wood has to be carefully placed because the rocks are irregularly shaped and unstable at first, but after i get some weight on them the thing is pretty stable. I haven't tried a 10 footer (mine are all 8 foot diameter). I have lots of space, so I don't go higher than it is convenient for me, but I think I could go a few feet higher and not lose stability.


----------



## obie1kanobe (Nov 19, 2010)

This is an interesting and useful thread.  

Here's my stacks.  This is my first year; I don't have a stove yet--hopefully by Christmas.  So far I have a little over 2 cords most of which has been split in the last month from fallen and standing-dead trees.  The stack at the left is built like an elephant pen because it's on a slope--which falls away steeply to the left.   This is on the ridgeline which gets almost constant wind and the stacks get sun most of the day.  I'll tighten up the spacing between the middle and right-hand stacks next year but this year I'm trying to dry as fast as possible.


----------



## precaud (Nov 20, 2010)

obie1, good on you for getting your wood together BEFORE you get a stove...


----------



## Kenster (Nov 20, 2010)

sublime68charger said:
			
		

> here's my back up pile for the year.
> 
> all stacked up and ready to be  covered.  covered up. will open next year.



Don't understand this.  Why would you totally enclose it until next year?  That's like sealing it up in Tupperware.  Shouldn't it be totally open until it has been well seasoned and, only then, maybe just top covered?


----------



## ColdNH (Dec 17, 2011)

Time to resurrect this thread. 3.5cords-ish pictured here (maple, cherry, red/white oak), going to go cut up a fallen oak on my neighbors property in a little bit that should yield me another cord. Dont even have a stove yet!


----------



## wetwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for showing your wood stacks guys. Now I have stack envy.... :ahhh:


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Dec 17, 2011)

The first photo is wood that came from a neighboring farm and from a friend in Blue Knob.  I like the look of the fog and snow.  The second photo is the tri-axel load that I bought last summer. The third photo is the logs from the second photo cut, split and stacked, three rows deep.  The rounds in the front of the pile are oak from a home less than a mile from my house (my best score yet).   I have more wood stacked against the house.  I wanted to move it to make space for green wood and wanted it close to the house in the event that we get more snow than I can push a wheelbarrow through.  I just noticed our lawn looked better in late November than it did in August.  We didn't get any rain in July but the spring and fall were very wet.  The lawn is still green.  Too bad its not covered with snow.


----------

